# [off] Nos « petits » chanteurs francophones...

## salamandrix

J'ouvre un petit topic en me disant que nous pourrions peut-être nous faire découvrir des chanteurs / groupes de la chansons françaises pas ou peu connus.

Bien entendu rien d'illégal sur un sujet si sensible, autrement dit je ne propose acte de piraterie envers eux, mais bien au contraire de les faire découvrir d'autant plus s'ils nous l'accordent en mettant en ligne leur musique.

Pour commencer, un groupe du coin (oise -- plessy-belleville si je ne me trompe pas) :

Les chevreuils psychédéliques

Je trouve cela relativement sympa. Pour écouter un peu :

>>ici<<

Évidemment suite à ce premier site à découlé ce second groupe :

Le temps d'un café

et pour écouter :

>>ici<<

Et enfin : Agnès Bihl, plus connu mais les textes sont très intéressants... :

Site Officiel (en haut de page vous avez un lecteur pour écouter des extraits)

Ancien Site Officiel

Pour cette artiste, je ne mettrai pas de lien direct pour une écoute en ligne des morceaux, dans la mesure où il n'y a pas cette possibilité sur le site officiel.

Voilà.

Bonne écoute... et je vous passe la main...Last edited by salamandrix on Tue Jan 16, 2007 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Bonne idée.

Mon groupe français préféré est Eiffel.

NON, ce n'est pas le groupe avec les trucs bleus qui font "di badidi ba dida"...

Site > http://www.labels.tm.fr/fr/artiste.asp?artiste=EI00S

Y a deux clips. Il y a juste le DVD que je n'ai pas, et je n'ai jamais eu la chance de les voir en live :'(.

Ah noté que le chanteur, auteur et en partie compositeur Romain Humeau a sorti un album en 2005, "L'éternité de l'instant".

Site > http://www.labels.tm.fr/fr/artiste.asp?artiste=HU04T

En cliquant sur reportage, bah il commence au moins par "S'enflammer". J'ai une version limité de l'album avec un DVD avec ce reportage (en plus long je crois). J'ai toujours adoré les bonus. C'est lui qui a tout écrit, composé, et joué pas mal d'instruments : batterie, guitare, melodica, tambourin, basse, banjo, hammond B3, mellotron, claps ... enfin c'est déjà pas mal.

Sinon, pour ceux qui aiment le SKA, il y a bien entendu "Marcel et son orchestre" !!!

Photos, vidéos, tout ça > http://www.marceletsonorchestre.com

Y a "Spook and the Guay" aussi en ska.

Le reste que je pourrais cité est déjà connu.

J'aime beaucoup Yann Tiersen aussi.

EDIT : pas mal "Le temps d'un café" ... mais j'ai écouté "ma voisine" et ça flingue le moral d'un célibataire ce truc, donc du mien! lol

Le SKA au moins, c'est bonheur dans le coeur ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Je fais partie d'un groupe appelé yllo  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

M83 en éléctronique. Made in france, et ça pète bien.

The hacker aussi, bien sympa  :Smile:  (tout comme Vitalic), enfin je sais pas sur quel label ils sont et en plus tout ça ne comporte pas de chant ou peu (et en anglais...)

Ez3kiel aussi  :Smile: 

Sinon Bruno Green: http://www.brunogreen.com/ (et anti-majors il me semble)

Et y en a tout un tas que j'oublis...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je fais partie d'un groupe appelé yllo 

 

Sympas les paroles (ça vise 90% de la population française  :Laughing:  eh eh). 

Dommage qu'il y ait pas 1 ou 2 pistes en preview (et en ogg ^^)  ou alors j'ai mal cherché.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Je fais partie d'un groupe appelé yllo  
> 
> Sympas les paroles (ça vise 90% de la population française  eh eh). 
> 
> Dommage qu'il y ait pas 1 ou 2 pistes en preview (et en ogg ^^)  ou alors j'ai mal cherché.

 

Tu as une bande-son en mp3 via un contrôle QuickTime (non, pas taper, je ne m'occupe pas du site  :Razz: )

Bon, en visionnant la page : 

- mix du 2ème CD "Echec et Mat"

- mix du 1er CD "Tout va Bien"

----------

## kwenspc

Marci!!! (oui quicktime tout de même raaah  :Razz:  )

----------

## kopp

Les sites qui demandent real player, c'est le mal !

Moi, je vous présente Feverish, un groupe grenoblois. J'aime bien.

----------

## nico_calais

Gojira

http://www.gojira-music.com/

Oreilles sensibles, s'abstenir   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Gojira
> 
> http://www.gojira-music.com/
> 
> Oreilles sensibles, s'abstenir  

 

Bon sang, mais c'est terrible   :Smile: 

Edit : et mon chat aime aussi tout va bien !  :Laughing: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Gojira
> 
> http://www.gojira-music.com/
> 
> Oreilles sensibles, s'abstenir  

 

Cela à l'air pas mal musicalement... Hélas chez moi je n'entends presque pas la voix et en conséquences les textes... Est-ce votre cas ?

----------

## UB|K

Bonne idée ce sujet...

mes 2 centimes: Highlight, c'est un groupe marseillais genre "rock anglophone à guitares qui bavent", c'est plutôt vraiment bien et ce qui est encore mieux c'est qu'ils proposent leur album en téléchargement gratos :ici

----------

## salamandrix

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Je fais partie d'un groupe appelé yllo  
> 
> Sympas les paroles (ça vise 90% de la population française  eh eh). 
> 
> Dommage qu'il y ait pas 1 ou 2 pistes en preview (et en ogg ^^)  ou alors j'ai mal cherché. 
> ...

 

Y a-t-il moyen d'entendre un morceau en entier ?   :Embarassed:  Je t'admettrai que le "mix" ne me permet pas de rentrer dans l'ambiance du morceau. Cela dit je ne demande qu'à découvrir, ça me semble assez excellent.

Dans le groupe tu tiens quel rôle ? (chanteur ? bassiste ? guitarriste ? autre ?)

----------

## salamandrix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bonne idée.
> 
> Mon groupe français préféré est Eiffel.
> 
> NON, ce n'est pas le groupe avec les trucs bleus qui font "di badidi ba dida"...
> ...

 

Hmmm cela me laisse envie de plus connaître   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Moi je vous présente un autre groupe grenoblois que j'apprécie beaucoup : Holophonics. Ya 3 morceaux de démo en écoute sur le site, dont un téléchargeable directement, moi j'ai pu écouter le cd de démo envoyé aux radios grâce à un pote qui les connait bien  :Cool:  Et sinon, leur premier album devrait sortir prochainement et il seront sur scène à Paris le 28 janvier  :Smile: 

EDIT: ha et pour ceux qui aurait connu, 3 des membres du groupe faisait partie du groupe Anka

----------

## kwenspc

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   Je fais partie d'un groupe appelé yllo  
> 
> Sympas les paroles (ça vise 90% de la population française  eh eh). 
> 
> Dommage qu'il y ait pas 1 ou 2 pistes en preview (et en ogg ^^)  ou alors j'ai mal cherché. 
> ...

 

Ouais XavierMiller c'est le groupie   :Razz: 

 :Laughing:   bon je suis déjà sortis...   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Temet

Tiens, j'avais vu ce mec là dans une petite salle l'année dernière : http://www.rodrigueweb.com

Un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de concert ... il mériterait vraiment un putain de succès ce mec.

EDIT : bah je viens de voir que je suis sur une des photos ^^

----------

## Ascodas

Salut,

J'ai joué dans un groupe l'année dernière : http://lemuria.free.fr/PON/ (l'album est en dl)

Et ca c'est mes deux groupes d'avant : http://lemuria.free.fr/ALE/index.html

Sinon en France mon coeur balance uniquement pour Seb Tellier 

----------

## nonas

Les vieilles salopes (ben oui c'est du Punk Rock ^^)

Leur site semble tout cassé par contre on peut télécharger toutes leurs production ici : http://ygperso.free.fr/mirror/les_vieilles_salopes/ (ogg)

Page wikipedia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Vieilles_Salopes

D'après mes souvenirs du site officiel les musiques et les textes ne sont pas libres mais les fichiers peuvent être téléchargé sans problème (le site pointait sur l'espace Free indiqué).

Ça vaut le coup d'oreilles !

J'aime bien aussi Dolly ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_%28groupe%29 ) et Superbus ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superbus ) qui donnent bien la pèche.

edit : d'après wikipedia la musique et les paroles des Vieilles salopes seraient libres.

Personne n'a parlé du grand TMX ? http://www.jamendo.com/fr/artist/david.tmx/

Au lit les mômes aussi est bien drôle : http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/441/

Et dans le registre pas libre : High Tone ( http://hightone.free.fr/accueil.htm ), du très bon dub.

----------

## marvin rouge

dans le registre pas libre : Lab° ( http://www.mille-milliards.com/ site en flash)

Du bon electro-dub un peu noisy, qui râcle par moment, et qui fait plaisir aux voisins.

 :Smile: 

A rapprocher de ez3kiel (flash aussi)

+

----------

## xaviermiller

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Y a-t-il moyen d'entendre un morceau en entier ?   Je t'admettrai que le "mix" ne me permet pas de rentrer dans l'ambiance du morceau. Cela dit je ne demande qu'à découvrir, ça me semble assez excellent.
> 
> Dans le groupe tu tiens quel rôle ? (chanteur ? bassiste ? guitarriste ? autre ?)

 

Salut,

Je suis aux claviers, je fais la moitié des sons bizarres (les autres sons zarbis, c'est le petit frangin avec sa guitare, le frangin du milieu chante). Oui, on est 3 frères + 3 autres instrumentistes  :Smile: 

Au niveau de l'écoute d'extraits plus longs : pas pour le moment, il faut commander le CD. Mais peut-être qu'on verra ce qu'on pourrait faire au niveau de l'écoute en ligne. Pour le 1er CD, on a été assez surpris de se retrouver sur la mule, alors que nous n'avions qu'une faible audience ; on l'a finalement bien pris, vu qu'on ne cherche pas le bénéfice, juste à couvrir nos frais qui sont ridiculement bas : tout fait en homestudio sauf le pressage des disques. Patience  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

Hmmm tiens, intéressant ce topic, faudra que je flanne un peu sur vos liens de retour chez moi  :Smile: 

Alors en attendant je vais vous mettre deux trois trucs qui me passent par la tête : 

Pour un style plutot dub, l'excellent label "Jarring effects" : http://jarringeffects.free.fr/ où on peut télécharger quelques morceaux.

Sur ce label, on peut trouver Ez3kiel ou High Tone déjà cités mais aussi d'autres très bons comme La Phaze (moi j'adore), Meï Teï Shô, Interlope, L'uf raide et j'en oublie encore probablement.

Quand on vire plus reggae on ne peut pas oublier les stéphanois de Dub Incorporation.

Et dans le registre plus ska, chanson française, nouvelle scène française (j'arrive jamais à mettre d'étiquette sur ces groupes), on peut trouver "La Milca" ( http://www.la-milca.com/ ), As de trèfle ( http://www.as-de-trefle.com/ ), Les trapettistes ( http://www.trapettistes.com/ ), Les Tit' nassels ( http://www.lestitnassels.com/titbienvenue.htm ), et encore plein d'autres dont le nom de me vient pas à l'esprit là tout de suite.

Après pour faire dans le libre, on ne peut pas rater http://www.dogmazic.net l'ancien musique-libre.org, ces gens là ont l'air vraiment bien, on peut trouver de très bons morceaux, et le tout libre s'il vous plait !

----------

## Temet

Pour jarringeffects, j'ai tout chopé avec KGet, je verrai ce que ça donne à l'écoute  :Wink: .

Apparemment, j'aime bien Ez3kiel, à part leur site qui est un foutoir total.

La Milca, je suis pas fan. Pareil As de trèfle. Ce sont des trucs que j'aimerais bien voir dans une petite salle, avec une bonne ambiance par contre  :Wink: 

Les Tit' nassels, c'est con, j'aime beaucoup les musiques mais pas les voix :/

----------

## Alexis

As de trèfle je les avais vus lors d'un festival en plein air, j'ai vraiment bien aimé, ça colle bien je trouve.

Les tit nassels, ils font plein de blagues et de vannes sur scène, ça fait un peu plus théatre, c'est sympa de les voir dans une petite salle ^^

Ha et j'ai vu passer gojira, comment vous faites pour écouter ça, sérieux ? :p

Je les avais vus au début de l'été dernier, 5h de divers groupes de death metal, ça m'a calmé pour un moment. C'était sympa au début, mais j'ai un peu saturé à force, heureusement qu'i y avait les têtes raides à la fin  :Smile: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> heureusement qu'i y avait les têtes raides à la fin 

 

Je les ai vu deux fois en concert (à amiens au cirque il y pas mal de temps, et dernièrement au festival de fossoy [si je ne me trompe pas dans le nom du village]) et vraiment : j'adore   :Surprised: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha et j'ai vu passer gojira, comment vous faites pour écouter ça, sérieux ? :p
> 
> Je les avais vus au début de l'été dernier, 5h de divers groupes de death metal, ça m'a calmé pour un moment. C'était sympa au début, mais j'ai un peu saturé à force, heureusement qu'i y avait les têtes raides à la fin 

 

Gojira s'ecoute facilement   :Cool: 

Si vous voulez entendre du death metal qui vous detruit les tympans, je vous conseille debauchery. C'est une petit groupe allemand qui n'hesites pas à verser du sang (non humain) sur la foule et sur eux.  :Confused: 

Heureusement, le jour ou je suis allé les voir, ils l'ont pas fait. Et au niveau du son, ça cartonne bien mais les paroles sont pas très recherché.

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heureusement, le jour ou je suis allé les voir, ils l'ont pas fait. Et au niveau du son, ça cartonne bien mais les paroles sont pas très recherché.

 

Ah bon?  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Y a-t-il moyen d'entendre un morceau en entier ?   Je t'admettrai que le "mix" ne me permet pas de rentrer dans l'ambiance du morceau. Cela dit je ne demande qu'à découvrir, ça me semble assez excellent.
> 
> Dans le groupe tu tiens quel rôle ? (chanteur ? bassiste ? guitarriste ? autre ?)

 

Salut,

Quand tu cliques sur "Musiques", puis un titre du 2ème CD, tu as les paroles et un extrait du morceau  :Wink: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

Pour ceux qui aime le métal et/ou les musique trad celte, il y a un style simpa, le pagan/folk/celte metal qui peut être plus accessible que gojira grace au sonoritée celte ^^

Aes Dana : http://aesdana.free.fr/english_frame.html

Heol telwen : http://www.heoltelwen.fr/heol_telwen.htm

Bran Barr : http://branbarr.free.fr/index2.htm

ce sont 3 des groupes français les plus connus et plus écoutable par la plupart (d'autre comme bélénos sont beaucoup plus "brutal" )

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonjour à tous,

pour les nostalgiques des anciens musiciens d'Hubert-Felix:

http://www.groupemachin.fr

Bonne écoute

----------

## Scullder

Ca tente quelqu'un de créer un groupe gentoofr sur lastfm ?

Je me suis inscrit y'a pas longtemps : http://www.lastfm.fr/user/Scullder/  :Cool: 

----------

## Temet

Si tu veux, je te suis > http://www.lastfm.fr/user/_Temet_  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

En fait, y'a déjà un groupe fr gentoo avec des gens que je connais pas du tout dedans   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.lastfm.fr/group/_FR_Gentoo/members

----------

## geekounet

J'y suis aussi : http://www.lastfm.fr/user/geekounet

Bon vous remarquerez que c'est pas très varié, j'ai mes groupes favoris pis voilà, je m'étalle pas trop.

Et sinon, je me suis ajouté au grupe GentooFR  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Tu connais pas geekounet??? ^^

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tu connais pas geekounet??? ^^

 

Je l'avais pas vu   :Wink: 

edit : oula, geekounet, à nous deux on va métaliser _fr_gentoo \o/ Children of bodom roxor. Tu devrais écouter du Norther, ça devrait te plaire  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Tu connais pas geekounet??? ^^ 
> 
> Je l'avais pas vu  
> 
> edit : oula, geekounet, à nous deux on va métaliser _fr_gentoo \o/ Children of bodom roxor. Tu devrais écouter du Norther, ça devrait te plaire 

 

Je me suis inscrit au groupe juste avant de poster, normal que tu m'ai pas vu  :Razz: 

Pour COB, j'écoute principalement pour la partie musicale (surtout la guitare, Alexi est un dieu !  :Very Happy: ), je suis pas fan des voix death  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je me suis inscrit au groupe juste avant de poster, normal que tu m'ai pas vu 
> 
> Pour COB, j'écoute principalement pour la partie musicale (surtout la guitare, Alexi est un dieu ! ), je suis pas fan des voix death 

 

Ca je crois que c'est admis par tout le monde ^^

Pour Norther :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norther (l'article bien mal traduit powered by wikipedia)

 *Quote:*   

> Norther est un groupe de death metal provenant de la Finlande. On compare souvent le style de musique de Norther à celui de Children of Bodom, et le groupe a avoué que Bodom était leur influence.

 

Par contre, c'est clair qu'ils sont beaucoup plus orienté vers le death metal que bodom.

Techniquement parlant, je viens de découvrir DragonForce et je suis über mega impressionné, il y a trois mp3 sur leur site

http://www.dragonforce.com/main.html

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/DragonForce

Mais bon là j'ai encore l'impression de polluer un topic   :Embarassed:  donc vite, j'arrête.

----------

## kwenspc

dites, c'est plus très français vos groupes de métal là?  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> dites, c'est plus très français vos groupes de métal là? 

 

Tu veux dire "francophone" ? car mon groupe n'est pas français, mais belge  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   dites, c'est plus très français vos groupes de métal là?  
> 
> Tu veux dire "francophone" ? car mon groupe n'est pas français, mais belge 

 

Oui francophone désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> J'ouvre un petit topic en me disant que nous pourrions peut-être nous faire découvrir des chanteurs / groupes de la chansons françaises pas ou peu connus.
> 
> Bien entendu rien d'illégal sur un sujet si sensible, autrement dit je ne propose acte de piraterie envers eux, mais bien au contraire de les faire découvrir d'autant plus s'ils nous l'accordent en mettant en ligne leur musique.
> 
> Pour commencer, un groupe du coin (oise -- plessy-belleville si je ne me trompe pas) :
> ...

 

édit : modification suite à une remarque en deuxième page...  :Wink: 

édit 2 : désolé j'ai merdé je voulais juste modifié (édité) le titre et involontairement j'ai posté un nouveau message...  Vraiment promis j'arrête la bière   :Embarassed: 

----------

